# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Brak widzenia sferycznego

## adam_gdy

Witam, 

Dziś miałem przeprowadzone badania,miedzy innymi badanie wzroku.
Oczywiście wypadło negatywnie - inaczej bym nie zadawał pytania.

Opis:
Wzrok mam jak u sokoła - nienaganny, widzę wszystko i wyraźnie. Odczytuje każda literkę, każdy kolor, każde badania na specjalistycznym sprzęcie wypadło pozytywnie.

Wtem podano mi "księgę czarów" - książka z kilkoma niebieskimi obrazkami, nałożono mi okulary "3D" i proszono o podanie zwierzątka będącego najbliżej mnie (odstającego od ramki) - Oczywiście dla mnie nic się nie ruszało.

Drugie badanie: dużo kropek i prośba o podanie zwierzęcia na obrazku. Ramka obrazka jak i wszystkie kropki "wyszły do mnie" lecz nie przemówił - nie ukazał mi się motyl.

Kolejny test - ustawienie patyczków w panoramicznej ramce.

Pierwsza próba - patyczki blisko:
prawy -1mm, lewy 3mm różnicy w stosunku do środkowego.

Druga próba - patyczki daleko:
prawy -77mm, lewy -97mm

Pytanie co mi jest?
Lekarz: "nie wiem, nie ma pan zeza, a nie dostrzega pan odległości >>nie potrafi patrzeć oczami naraz, nie nauczono pana tego w dzieciństwie<< nie ma na to rady"


Moja pytanie, są jakieś ćwiczenia które pozwalają się wyzbyć niegenetycznej wady?

----------

